# Wanted - Horseradish



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

The lady who made really good prepared horseradish around here passed away a couple of years ago and I guess her kids finally ran out of her stash, because I can't find any to buy anywhere! If you sell HOT horseradish (prepared or whole-root), I'd love to buy some!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

do you want starts, or prepared? I do know you are only supposed to harvest in a month with an "R" in it (cooler months). we have a bed here that is more than 50 years old, but its too late to ship now...plants are at least 3 feet tall +
the horseradish that grows on our place has made grown men cry


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

My HR wil be ready next year. I would love to add some of that "grown men crying HR" to my patch!!! I got mine from Southern Illinois HR capitol of the world, it is a bit milder with plenty of character. I have read that the more varied your HR patch is the better it does.


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

beaglebiz, I don't think we can grow them very well down here (mild winters and a LOT of rain), so I'm looking for either prepared horseradish or just the harvested roots. Guess I might have to wait for an R month, then.


----------



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

I have some harvested roots, cleaned and stored in vinegar. I harvested them this year in an R month. They are not heat sealed, just covered w vinegar and lidded. They need only be ground to make the paste.

I would take barter or cash. How much are you looking for?


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just something I noticed. Last time I made horseradish, ground in vinegar and salt, I made 2 pints. (supposedly, the longer you let it sit without putting in the vinegar and salt, the hotter it gets)

I put one in the refrigerator to use and one in the freezer for when we ran out. By the end of the first container (6 months or so) it was not hot, almost nothing for heat and good flavor. The second container came out of the freezer and it had retained it's heat, so good and hot. Neither was killer-hot, but good and hot!

I should have some horseradish to dig this fall, I'm really excited about it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

beaglebiz said:


> do you want starts, or prepared? I do know you are only supposed to harvest in a month with an "R" in it (cooler months). we have a bed here that is more than 50 years old, but its too late to ship now...plants are at least 3 feet tall +
> the horseradish that grows on our place has made grown men cry



I'd be interested in starts.


----------



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

Darren said:


> I'd be interested in starts.


Me too!


----------



## keztrelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Me three!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Just something I noticed. Last time I made horseradish, ground in vinegar and salt, I made 2 pints. (supposedly, the longer you let it sit without putting in the vinegar and salt, the hotter it gets)
> 
> I put one in the refrigerator to use and one in the freezer for when we ran out. By the end of the first container (6 months or so) it was not hot, almost nothing for heat and good flavor. The second container came out of the freezer and it had retained it's heat, so good and hot. Neither was killer-hot, but good and hot!
> 
> I should have some horseradish to dig this fall, I'm really excited about it.


I thought it only last a month in the refrigerator?


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

sold in stores here-old timers prepared horseradish-and yes it will make u cry!and I grow and make my own.lol


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

fishhead said:


> I thought it only last a month in the refrigerator?


I tend not to throw away horseradish. It still had some good flavor just not as hot as it was originally. To me, it seems like the more air in the container, the more the heat dissipated.

The vinegar and salt keep it from spoiling.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 20, 2003)

How long and how deep do the roots get? Have thought about growing some for years but never have

thanks bigdog


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

I was taught to store horseradish upside down. The jar sealed better that way and it kept longer.


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

cloudhidden - PM sent.


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

beaglebiz said:


> do you want starts, or prepared? I do know you are only supposed to harvest in a month with an "R" in it (cooler months). we have a bed here that is more than 50 years old, but its too late to ship now...plants are at least 3 feet tall +
> the horseradish that grows on our place has made grown men cry


. 



I want some of this horseradish plz. Pm me the details


----------

